# D&D Movie/TV Honor Among Thieves to open SXSW Film Festival



## bedir than (Yesterday at 8:11 PM)

Dungeons & Dragons: Honor Among Thieves is getting the lead spot on opening night of the festival just a couple weeks prior to its full release.


Full list of films.

This continues to be marketed like a huge release, not some mid-budget swing with just hope


----------



## Olrox17 (Yesterday at 8:14 PM)

Ah, I can't wait to boycott this. Or not. It's all in WotC and Hasbro's little greedy corporate hands.


----------

